

Facebook Cuts Off Access to Voxer - khangtoh
http://allthingsd.com/20130118/exclusive-facebook-cuts-off-access-to-voxer-over-competition-concerns/

======
bredren
Maybe this has something to do with Voxer's contact privacy and security
issues: [http://www.petergmcdermott.com/2012/01/voxer-contacts-
privac...](http://www.petergmcdermott.com/2012/01/voxer-contacts-privacy-
concerns/)

and

<https://support.voxer.com/entries/20864097-security-bug>

------
mtgx
Facebook will now start acting more and more like Twitter: "If you are
building anything on our platform that we _might_ want to build in the future,
then you'll get thrown off the platform eventually."

~~~
khangtoh
It's really starting to feel this way. I think it's still ok for developers
building apps/games that uses Facebook platform but for a platform or any
startup with some sort of social graph might want to think twice about it.

------
orangethirty
How much was Voxer paying for the access?

~~~
binarycrusader
It's not about how much Voxer was paying, it's about how much users were
paying.

How much is a Facebook user's personal information worth?

Users provide facebook a certain amount of information in return for access to
the Facebook service and platform. (That includes apps like Voxer that can
integrate with it.)

By denying Voxer access, Facebook is effectively making their service less
valuable to its users. One day, they'll shut off access to a service enough
Facebook users value that users will no longer value Facebook.

Twitter is going to learn this lesson the hard way too.

~~~
orangethirty
Good points. Though given todays market, if Voxer goes down another Facebook
integrated clone of it will take over and the cycle is repeated.

I dont think people use Facebook primarily for outside service integration.
They use it to keep in touch, see family/friends photos, hang out, and gossip.
When Facebook goes down (if it even goes down) it will be due to something
that violated the user norms. Not their privacy, but their use pattern. I know
the tech industry is used to startups lasting one to five years, but Facebook
is back by all the right players, and will be here for a while.

------
cmwelsh
I don't mind. Voxer has been constantly sending me useless "messages" whenever
my Facebook friends join Voxer. I get at least 1 or 2 every week.

